# Se puede reutilizar?, Que funcione solo?... Amplificador 120W Sony



## Yeison1596 (Nov 12, 2014)

Buenos días/ tardes/ Noches.

Quisiera opiniones o ayuda con respecto a un amplificador Sony de 120W... 

*Resumidamente el equipo de sonido empezó a dar problemas, se "tragaba los cds" (Se quedaban adentro  ) y de un día para otro dejo de sonar... Intentamos mandarlo a reparar pero como tiene su tiempo, no muchos sabían o se atrevían a hacerlo, Ya lleva como año y medio ahí quieto así que decidí ver que podría reutilizar, sea completo o algunos componentes.*

*En si, la idea seria reutilizar el amplificador o por lo menos algunos de sus componentes para hacerlo funcionar con sus altavoces/parlantes originales, Ya que estos siguen buenos (Ya los he probado). *


*El foro no me deja postear con links asi que por el momento: En el orden de las imágenes:*
-1 y 2, Ampli.
-3,4,5 y 6, Tarjeta madre, o por lo menos eso creo, Donde la imagen 5 tiene escrito "Sound processor block" y la 6 "Power block"; No se si pueda servir esto pero quien sabe.
-7 y 8, El parlante/altavoz y una pegatina en el equipo de sonido que indica los W. 

*Por favor, respuestas concisas y al grano, que apenas si supero el "grado novato" en esto de la electrónica*  

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 12, 2014)

Hola!

Pues yo me quedaría con el ampli y el resto de placas las despojo de sus pertenencias 

Nada más dejo la placa de rectificación para alimentar el ampli, le busco las entradas, aunque suele venir impreso en la misma placa y con eso.

Tendrás un lindo ampli con STK. Jamás he usado un STK pero todo el mundo dice que suenan bárbaro.

Salu2! y bienvenido al foro!

Me acabo de dar cuenta que tiene el puente de diodos en la misma placa del ampli, entonces sería sólo esa placa, el resto guardalo para futuros proyectos. Obtendrás unos 300 gramos de componente.

Hacer funcionar el ampli es fácil. Debes alimentarlo y ubicar el conector que queda libre (uno es del voltaje de alterna).

Vas "tocando" cada pin (con bocinas conectadas a las salidas) y cuando escuches ruido en las salidas, esas son las entradas de audio y las identificas para conectarlas a una fuente de audio.

Con eso es suficiente, yo lo hice con un clase H de un panasonic.


----------



## Yeison1596 (Nov 12, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Pues yo me quedaría con el ampli y el resto de placas las despojo de sus pertenencias
> 
> ...



Posteo 4 imágenes mas a detalle del ampli... 
Bien, Entonces lo conecto a una fuente de poder (Puede ser la original que también esta buena);

Y perdóname, pero en esta si estoy ultra confundido: 


> Vas "tocando" cada pin (con bocinas conectadas a las salidas) y cuando escuches ruido en las salidas, esas son las entradas de audio y las identificas para conectarlas a una fuente de audio.



1° Conectaría las salidas a alguna de sus 2 conexiones? (Blanca de 3 pines o negra), O hay que hacer unas? 
2° Cuando dices "Vas tocando cada pin", A cual conexión de la placa te refieres? Aunque puedo imaginar que es la negra pero primero la seguridad jajaja


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2014)

Lastima que el circuito de proteccion de los parlantes este en la placa grande, si podes usarlo seria bueno, seria cuestion de usar las partes y montarlas en una placa nueva, asi te queda el amplificador funcionado ok y con protecciones, chaooo


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 12, 2014)

permisooooo: a ver si te sirve como para guiarte saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 13, 2014)

o si prefieres:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41609/SANYO/STK4231.html
un abrazo, o mejor aun:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41610/SANYO/STK4231.html


----------



## sergiot (Nov 13, 2014)

Creo que lo ideal, considerando tu poca experiencia, sería rearmar todo como viene original y usar las entradas auxiliares para usarlo solo como amplificador con todo como viene, control de volumen, ecualizador y seguramente remoto si lo trae.

La bandeja de los cd la puedes desconectar y verificar que no te bloquee el resto de las funciones, algunos aparatos son bastantes _jorobados_ que si no encuentran la bandeja conectada o funcionando no te permiten usar el equipo porque entran en error y de ahí no salen.


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeison1596 no te olvides de adosarle el disipador y un cooler no vendría mal ya que este integrado es medio calentón.


----------



## Yeison1596 (Nov 13, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> Lastima que el circuito de proteccion de los parlantes este en la placa grande, si podes usarlo seria bueno, seria cuestion de usar las partes y montarlas en una placa nueva, asi te queda el amplificador funcionado ok y con protecciones, chaooo



Esto es muy necesario?, Aparte de evitar el "pum" al encender el equipo, a que mas puede ayudar?





el arcangel dijo:


> Yeison1596 no te olvides de adosarle el disipador y un cooler no vendría mal ya que este integrado es medio calentón.



Tengo el disipador original, es un mounstro y pesa como un kilo 

*Cabe destacar que tengo una fuente de alimentacion de Pc a mi disposicion, Podria usarla?*


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeison1596 dijo:


> Esto es muy necesario?, Aparte de evitar el "pum" al encender el equipo, a que mas puede ayudar?


Evita dañar los parlantes en caso de  falla en el IC de salida, si se pone en corto normalmente coloca voltaje DC en las salidas y esto quema los parlantes, el circuito detecta el DC en la salida y bloquea la misma, ademas protege el IC de salida en caso de colocar parlantes no adecuados,  dañados o con impedancia incorrecta, en fin lo es todo para cuidar el IC y los parlantes, chaooooo


----------



## josco (Nov 13, 2014)

Yeison1596;973569]Esto es muy necesario?, Aparte de evitar el "pum" al encender el equipo, a que mas puede ayudar?





Tengo el disipador original, es un mounstro y pesa como un kilo 
*Cabe destacar que tengo una fuente de alimentacion de Pc a mi disposicion, Podria usarla?*


hola!  esa fuente de pc no puedes usarla ahi, primero por que el voltaje mas alto en esas fuentes son 12volts y lo segundo es por que el stk funciona con fuente simetrica o sea un voltaje positivo y uno negativo. saludos!


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 13, 2014)

En el foro hay varios circuitos de protección muy buenos, si no mal recuerdo hay una bien simple para los STK .


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 13, 2014)

el arcangel dijo:


> En el foro hay varios circuitos de protección muy buenos, si no mal recuerdo hay una bien simple para los STK .



si es cierto, lo que pasa es que en la placa donde esta el IC ya esta la parte de deteccion por sobrecarga y solo falta el antipop y detector de Dc que esta en la placa grande, son unas resistencias, el IC protector y el relevo, todo esto ya con los valores acorde a la etapa de potencia, chaoooo


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 14, 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo fidesergio yo decía por si querían ponerlo en otro gabinete


----------



## Yeison1596 (Nov 14, 2014)

Señores, y que tal si hago una nueva placa (Que quede igual a la actual) Pero poniendo la entrada de audio, las salidas y la alimentación sin mas placas, osea, sin tapujos, todo derecho... Mas o menos como en la imagen: (1- Alimentación, 2- Placa, -3 Salidas, y el 4 Seria la entrada pero ya faltaría ver donde ponerla).



O... Ya he buscado en varios foros gente que esta y ha hecho proyectos con este ampli, pero hay unos muy muy complicados y de difícil entendimiento para un newbie como yo  Así que decidí en ver vídeos con amplis parecidos o de la misma potencia para así darme una idea de como proceder, Alguien tiene un vídeo o canal que me recomiende?

De nuevo, Gracias de antemano.


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 14, 2014)

Mira esto 



En esta página vas a encontrar amplificadores con Stk de los mas simples hasta los mas complejos    
http://english.electronica-pt.com/audio-ics?ref=STK&page=35


----------

